

Python Plugin for GCC introspection - srean
http://readthedocs.org/docs/gcc-python-plugin/en/latest/index.html

======
srean
From the site:

    
    
      An example of using the plugin is a static analysis tool
      I’m working on which checks the C source of CPython
      extension modules for common coding errors.
    
      This code is under heavy development, and is not yet ready
      to be used.
    
      This was one of my main motivations for writing the GCC
      plugin, and I often need to extend the plugin to support
      this use case.
    
      For this reason, the checker is embedded within the
      gcc-python source tree itself for now:

